# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  ID: Unidentified loach - Schistura pridii

## benny

Hi guys,

Got a loach the other day an I'm not quite sure what it is...


Some close up pictures..


Head shot


Caudal fin


Dorsal fin


Body markings


These fellows are obviously substrate diggers


It was about 4 to 5 cm long (obviously died in my hands) . Any ideas?

Cheers,

----------


## Justikanz

Dead? Aww... They are so cute... They look khuli-ish to me...  :Opps: 

The dorsal pattern looks like my khuli @ office...



Sorry for the poor pic quality. Taken with HP and with reflection...

----------


## benny

> Dead? Aww...


Ranmasatome mourns their departure too......otherwise, they will be in his tanks.

These are definitely no khuli loaches. Much shorter.

Cheers,

----------


## ranmasatome

LOACHIES!!!! ahhhhh...!!!  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  

so cute hor?? :Grin:  at least benny took picture b4 they left...

----------


## Quixotic

So pretty... *drool*

----------


## Justikanz

The head seem to be flatter too... Interesting...

----------


## hwchoy

wah lao $50 down the longkang!

----------


## ranmasatome

check out those 2 anterior dorsal gold dots!!! OMG!! SO PRETTY!!
When benny told me they up the lorry... that night i all of a sudden no mood go supper liao..

----------


## MrTree

It's _Schistura pridii_ from Thailand, I think Nonn has an excellent field report on this little loach.

I saw this fish here too, but i didn't bring camera on that day.

----------


## benny

> It's _Schistura pridii_ from Thailand, I think Nonn has an excellent field report on this little loach.
> 
> I saw this fish here too, but i didn't bring camera on that day.


Certainly looks like it! Described in May 2003. Wonder why it's priced so high in Hong Kong. How much is it retailing in Guangzhou?




> This species has just been described (in press) by good friend and prominent Thai ichthyologist Chavalit 
> Vidthayanon as Schistura pridii. It is a small species, approximately 1.5 inch in length. A unique characteristic is its brilliant white snout, black eyes, and black barbels. With a very slender body, it's movements are also unlike typical Schistura, as it is capable of "Pangio-like" sinusoidal movement.


Looks like it's best with a black background. More contrast. Shame about loosing it so quickly. Otherwise, I would love to get a few more pictures.

www.mimbon.de seems to be exporting this fish recently too...


Oh well, I'm sure we'll see the fish again sometime.

Cheers,

----------


## avant

wah...50 bucks per pair?!? *faintz*
but so pretty haa...
any clues to why they died?

----------


## mickthefish

avant, thats cheap, in the UK the price is approx S$ 120 each.
it makes me want to weep at our prices.
mick

----------


## avant

S$120 each for the ones shown?? 
i'm glad i'm buying fish here. i don't reckon i can support my aquarium on my own if i'm there. i guess it's the export fees that contribute to the high prices.

----------


## mickthefish

we also pay tax thats already in the price, our government likes to get money of it's people any way they can. haha

----------


## benny

> avant, thats cheap, in the UK the price is approx S$ 120 each.
> it makes me want to weep at our prices.
> mick


Oh my goodness!! And our folks here complain about the cost of fish keeping.......  :Shocked:  

Cheers,

----------


## avant

> we also pay tax thats already in the price, our government likes to get money of it's people any way they can. haha


haa.. your government must be very supportive of the aquarium industry! look at the amount of taxes they are reaping! haa..

----------


## hwchoy

do note that this fish comes from cold mountain streams north of Chiang Mai, and are hard to maintain. Also they are rare and probably very endangered. In fact they mostly occur from protected nature zones.

Benny, start feeling guilty  :Mad:

----------


## benny

> do note that this fish comes from cold mountain streams north of Chiang Mai, and are hard to maintain. Also they are rare and probably very endangered. In fact they mostly occur from protected nature zones.
> 
> Benny, start feeling guilty


Oops! I will get some more the week after next then.  :Embarassed:  

Cheers,

----------

